# Buildings and structures in Bahamian waters



## JWW427 (Sep 22, 2021)

A good effort.
This adds much to the Bimini Road theory



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=638&v=tPrtQHEGuTc&feature=emb_title_


----------

